# Rv Levels?



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Does it matter where I attach those small levels to my camper? A couple people have mentioned to me that one must be on the back? Why can't I simply install them on the front corner right next to each other?

Also, they have a sticky-back on them, but I can also place a couple screws in them. Is it safe to place a couple screws in the side of my 21RS without casuing any problems with the integrity of the outside wall?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would think level is level. Put then where you want. Not sure I would screw them on but if siliconed and done correctly, no reason for a problem. But if you do not like them or find better ones...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

rerhart,

You can place them anywhere. The main thing is to have them where you can see them when you are leveling. Place one on the fore/aft axis, and one on the side/side axis. I have both of mine on the forward curbside corner. You shouldn't need the screws. Mine have been on for over two years without screws. When I installed mine, I had someone in the Outback with a level on the floor to get the trailer level before installing the stick-ons.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think that 99.9% of us put them -- if you are standing at the hitch and looking at the front of the trailer -- most people put it dead center of the front and then on the front/left/center of the other side.

You need to be able to see them easily to use them effectively. Have no idea why anyone would put them on the back?? That means that you had to walk all the way to rear to see it -- good exercise -- just no purpose I think...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We just use one of those cheap square levels and my DD calls out to me when it's level.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I've been using these....








So far, the double-sticky foam tape has stuck for a year now.
I have one on the side, just behind the door, and another dead center on the front.
Like everyone else, I leveled it good by using a small carpenter's level on the floor over the axles, and stuck them on. Over the axles is a good spot on mine, because it is also the location of the refrigerator. The fridge is the only thing that is super-sensitive to leveling.

Bob


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> I've been using these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. These are the ones I have. I'll simply stick them on without screws for now. They're cheap. If they fall off, oh well.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've got the same ones, I used a little silicone along with the tape. Using the tape alone they move around a bit and the silicone kind of locks them in place.

Mike


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I've got the same ones, I used a little silicone along with the tape. Using the tape alone they move around a bit and the silicone kind of locks them in place.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]123958[/snapback]​


I've noticed that once the foam tape has "cured", they always seem to return to the original position if they are moved.

Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahh, good point, I didn't give the tape a chance to do that.

Mike


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I must be missing something. We have a level on the back. My wife uses it when I am backing into a site. So we can get level side to side. She always stands at the back corner watching for me hitting objects. When we are close she keeps an eye on the level to stop if it is level so we do not need boards to drive on. Our other one is on the front side so we can get the front/back level. We just used the sticky ones and they have stayed on. JR


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I do my levels slightly differently...

The side to side level is mounted on the front panel in the center where I can see it from the truck. The fore-aft level is mounted on the side of the power tounge jack. It's great to be able to stand in one place with my eye on the level, one finger on the lift button, and a cold Mike's in the other hand!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

rerhart said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using these....
> ...


The best thing about those stick on levels is that you can walk up and twist them to make the bubble right in the middle when you get tired of trying to level the trailer and are ready to start drinking beer. SWMBO never knows the difference.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Reggie44 said:


> I must be missing something. We have a level on the back. My wife uses it when I am backing into a site. So we can get level side to side. [snapback]123974[/snapback]​


Yep, same here. She knows right away if we need leveling boards or not. She handles side to side, then I do front to back.

Randy


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Funny...the dealer had to point out that I should be sure and make the camper level first before placing them on. No. ..Really?

..also, I'm not sure I could see that little bubble from the driver's seat!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

rerhart said:


> Funny...the dealer had to point out that I should be sure and make the camper level first before placing them on. No. ..Really?
> 
> [snapback]124077[/snapback]​


HA! If that happened to me I hope I would be thinking fast enough to play along and say, "Yeah but, how do you expect me to level the trailer before I attached the levels?"









Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You re supposed to level the trailer before putting them on







Now ya tell me


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> I've been using these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same ones
Put one dead center on the front
And the other one on the curb side by the pass through
It works for us
So put them where ever it is easy to us for you

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine are inside on the fridge face for front to back and on a cross wall going to the bunk room. It is a two person operation but it only takes a minute to level.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I do my levels slightly differently...
> 
> The side to side level is mounted on the front panel in the center where I can see it from the truck. The fore-aft level is mounted on the side of the power tounge jack. It's great to be able to stand in one place with my eye on the level, one finger on the lift button, and a cold Mike's in the other hand!
> 
> ...


I did the same thing Doug.

When I originally placed the stick on levels on the trailer, I used an 8' level and a 4' level inside the trailer to get it dead on. Then I mounted one level dead center on the front of the trailer so I can see it in the rear view mirror. The other level I mounted on the curb side of the trailer tongue.

When I arrived at a campground, I pull the trailer into the site where I can do my hookups most effectively. Then I check the trailer level and set the appropriate blocks along side my wheels. I pull back up a foot or so, my DW slides the blocks in place, and I pull forward onto the blocks. Then I level front to back with the power jack while watching the level mounted on the tongue.

A relatively simple process that takes only a couple of minutes.

Dan


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

If I put those on my trailer, I wouldn't get to play the yelling game with DW:

"a little more!"

"what?"

"the other way!"

"down?"

"What?"

"close enough, grab me a beer!"

"you saw a deer?"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scrib -- that was hilarious


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a small two way level that I lay on the top surface of the stove (not the grate). I have a set of the other levels you mentioned; wait I think they are in the forward pass through storage area somewhere. Been meaning to mount them things somewhere.









When I set up I like to have the head of the slide out bed a little higher than the foot. After years of tent camping and waking up in one corner of the tent with all the blood rushed into my head.







I find this a very comfortable set up.

I also like for the front of the trailer to be a little higher than the back to help the rain water (heaven forbid) to flow off the slide out away from the seals. I get the outback in the location I want on the site; check the level; pull up a bit; set my leveling blocks; and then back into position. Once in place I truly enjoy the back bed with the 2 inch memory foam pad for sleeping as well as for "nap" time.


----------

